# Fun in the sun!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Our training group yesterday was small, but we enjoyed having personal time with the dogs!
The temperature was perfect, the sun was out....just a really nice day!aw:
Thought that I would share some random pics.
*Black dog in pics is one of Chris Wild's breedings.....Kevlar.*

















**young Zora's first time on the sleeve.**

































**young Uzo (Cuervo son)...having some fun with the helper.*We have very high expectations for him! *
*







*
















**young Kevlar...proudly owned by Carter.**

















**Carlos von Huerta Hof (Cuervo's litter-brother)....doing his impersonation of a Grizzly Bear!* I love this boy!:wub:*

_Thanks again...for letting me share!_


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dangit! I looked. first facebook! and now this!












pretty dogs.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That Uzo is quite the looker! Very nice pics, Robin.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful :wub: I love the "grizzly" photo of Carlos


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I missed training this weekend(small group is best, and my club was in that same mode yesterday!). What a great set of pics! Kevlar looks stealth for his age! How does Carlos keep up with them on a regular training day, let alone a 'quiet' one??


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hey that carlos has the big "WOW" factor, and the black shepherd is gorgeous too, ill take them both  and that last picture, well you need to frame that one.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Uzo! :wub::wub::wub: Love him!!!


----------



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW thats a beutiful dog :shocked: i hope u are as good as an owner as it looks like u are :thumbup:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics, beautiful dogs


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

they are so lovely and adorable dogs!


----------

